# arseing about in an a-26 invader



## jrk (Oct 4, 2005)

either someone doesnt like flying or they enjoy arseing about







enjoy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess that was what a yank thought "Bombers Moon" meant.


----------



## toffigd (Oct 4, 2005)

taking some sunbath...?


----------



## Erich (Oct 4, 2005)

ready to take a doobie over the US countryside are we ?


----------



## jrk (Oct 4, 2005)

the moon came up early that day for some unknown reason


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Cracking picture


----------



## jrk (Oct 5, 2005)

you get a really close shave with gillette


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

But the cheek of it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 7, 2005)

my god you really are scraping the bottom of the barrel now.........


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you embarassed (m Bare-assed?)?!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Hmmm, I dont have a reply pun, ive been caught with my pants down.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Good that you are "airing it out".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I have had a bit of a crappy day...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe because you are being a bum?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Nah, I was probably just talking out my arse.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2005)

That would explain the smell of your breath.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

Just found this one while browsing (No I wasn't look for another one!).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 10, 2005)

I dont know what it is, but it will never become the butt of the joke like the other one did


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

are the trying to say the invader was a crappy plane or you had to be an arsehole to fly in one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I hope the rims dont get damaged on landing.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

rims, rims, rims... wtf are rims?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Wheels have rims - it is the edge of the wheel.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

And you can guess what another rim is.


----------



## jrk (Oct 18, 2005)




----------

